

Why was Paul Buchheit's article criticising Ayn Rand taken down? - BasilAwad


======
dangrossman
It was off-topic, generating uncivil discussion, and the title was misleading
people about who wrote it -- not YC's Paul.

------
antidaily
BTW It's not _that_ Paul Buchheit.

It's this guy: <http://www.commondreams.org/paul-buchheit>

